# budget hotels in LA & SanF



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

Have folks looking for low priced and clean hotels in LA and SanF . Any suggestions? This is for late August travel.

Thanks,


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Not sure how cheap you're looking for...but I go to LA pretty frequently, and I stay at this place called The Farmer's Daughter...

It's around $100-$150 a night...Honestly LA is such an expensive town, it'd be difficult to find anything cheaper than that and still be decent...


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

GG,



The Gabba Goul said:


> Not sure how cheap you're looking for...but I go to LA pretty frequently, and I stay at this place called The Farmer's Daughter...


Ok, what's the punchline? And does the wakeup call consist of an angry farmer brandishing a shotgun, yelling at you to stay away from his daughter?

Karl

P.S. Ok, GG, sorry for doubting you:


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Not sure how cheap you're looking for...but I go to LA pretty frequently, and I stay at this place called The Farmer's Daughter...
> 
> It's around $100-$150 a night...Honestly LA is such an expensive town, it'd be difficult to find anything cheaper than that and still be decent...


Gabba Goul,

Thanks for the info, but they are fully booked.


----------

